# Can anyone find this?? I sure cannot.



## dgreen126 (Dec 20, 2013)

A group of knitters looking for this pattern. Any ideas??


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/26247610303725280/


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

If anyone finds the pattern, please let me know!


----------



## prolife (Aug 10, 2013)

me too; I'll be watching. Thanks jude


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

Is there a way on Pinterest to ask the poster what the pattern is?


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Reetz said:


> Is there a way on Pinterest to ask the poster what the pattern is?


You can find her profile http://www.pinterest.com/candacero/
and possibly follow her on Twitter so you could message her. Don't know if you can directly message from Pinterest, but I kind of imagine she doesn't have a link for a pattern, just slurped up the photo because she found it attractive.


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

jvallas said:


> You can find her profile http://www.pinterest.com/candacero/
> and possibly follow her on Twitter so you could message her. Don't know if you can directly message from Pinterest, but I kind of imagine she doesn't have a link for a pattern, just slurped up the photo because she found it attractive.


Thanks....I was just wondering as I'm not familiar with Pinterest. Too much computer time....not enough knitting time!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Reetz said:


> Thanks....I was just wondering as I'm not familiar with Pinterest. Too much computer time....not enough knitting time!


I agree, not worth the time investment!


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Ditto!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

Very nice. I hope someone comes up with a pattern source.


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Reetz said:


> Thanks....I was just wondering as I'm not familiar with Pinterest. Too much computer time....not enough knitting time!


I did a Google search on the picture and all I came up with was a bunch of pins on Pinterest.
The problem with Pinterest is that people just post pictures of "oh, I like this" from where-ever. You can almost never find the original link.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Sine said:


> I did a Google search on the picture and all I came up with was a bunch of pins on Pinterest.
> The problem with Pinterest is that people just post pictures of "oh, I like this" from where-ever. You can almost never find the original link.


I got the same, and one tumblr from 2 years ago, so it's apparently not a really current find.


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

I just messaged her on facebook along with a picture.
I hope she will write back!

https://www.facebook.com/candace.robinson.77


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

dannyjack said:


> I just messaged her on facebook along with a picture.
> I hope she will write back!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/candace.robinson.77


It would be nice to find the pattern...hopefully she will respond.


----------



## maggie.ames (Mar 26, 2013)

I'd love to have the pattern also...


----------



## Bostonmama (Aug 25, 2012)

I like it, too. It looks very wearable. I don't really understand what to do with Pinterest. I look and I like stuff, but that's all. I'm not sure how to do anything else!


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Bostonmama said:


> I like it, too. It looks very wearable. I don't really understand what to do with Pinterest. I look and I like stuff, but that's all. I'm not sure how to do anything else!


Pinterest is very nice place. You label different "boards" for your own interests, then fill them up with things that match what you like. It is very time consuming but really interesting. You can label and use as many boards as you like with whatever titles you like. People can search for things and get tons of photos of things. But trying to track something back to an original post is very daunting.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

It's a nice pattern. Wouldn't mind having the pattern too.


----------



## BarbB (Sep 12, 2011)

I would like the pattern too!


----------



## jeancjs (Nov 1, 2011)

maggie.ames said:


> I'd love to have the pattern also...


----------



## Bicher1994 (Aug 8, 2011)

hopefully the pattern can be found. i like it too.


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

I just found the pattern for a knitted poncho I found on Pinterest. The original pinner linked it to All Free Knitting, but they had no pattern for it that I could find. I searched Ravelry under the name given on Pinterest, but no luck. Then I searched KP with that name, & there it was, but with a different pattern name. It's not on All Free Knitting, but from another site completely! I did find it on Ravelry under the new name & downloaded the pattern. Whew! That took most of a morning to do but I was successful! If the pin has a pattern name try looking for that on different sites. You may be lucky.


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

Reetz said:


> Is there a way on Pinterest to ask the poster what the pattern is?


A couple posters did, but got no answer.


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Conchalea said:


> I just found the pattern for a knitted poncho I found on Pinterest. The original pinner linked it to All Free Knitting, but they had no pattern for it that I could find. I searched Ravelry under the name given on Pinterest, but no luck. Then I searched KP with that name, & there it was, but with a different pattern name. It's not on All Free Knitting, but from another site completely! I did find it on Ravelry under the new name & downloaded the pattern. Whew! That took most of a morning to do but I was successful! If the pin has a pattern name try looking for that on different sites. You may be lucky.


What was the pattern you found?


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

I can always find things there that I like BUT spend ages looking for the patterns with not much luck ! Good luck , hope you find the pattern !


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

Close, but no cigar? It's not free.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chloe-cardigan-3


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

anetdeer said:


> What was the pattern you found?


The original pin called it Windswept Poncho. I found it here on KP using just Windswept as my search term. It was under Main section & using the name that KP'er used I was able to locate it. I think it was Lana d'Oro, W-461. I REALLY liked it or I might not have spent so much time on the search.
It's on cascadeyarns.com


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Why can't I find it on Cascade yarns?


----------



## cinjean48 (Sep 16, 2013)

It can be found on ravelry. It is the Chloe cardigan


----------



## Conchalea (Dec 30, 2013)

rebrenner31 said:


> Why can't I find it on Cascade yarns?


Cascade Yarns has the W-461 Lady Poncho. That is a different pattern than the OP asked for. Someone asked which pattern I found, and where. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

The sweater is nice but I would like to have the boobs.


----------



## grammaneice (Mar 7, 2011)

Me too.


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

I would love that pattern also, that is so pretty! Keep me posted if anyone finds the pattern. Much appreciated!


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

Vique said:


> The sweater is nice but I would like to have the boobs.


My thought is that if I make & wear that sweater, would I look like her?


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

First we have to find the pattern. Any luck?


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

If you cross you arms across you tummy right below your boobs like the model has done and squeeze your arms a bit, your boobs will look just like the picture!

The sweater is a simple one. Looks like it's loosely knit with worsted or aran weight. set in 3/4 length sleeves. front edge is curling in so hard to tell if there is a button band or not, probably not. maybe a bit of a waterfall effect at the front edge.


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

This pattern link looks very similar:

http://designsbyblackdog.blogspot.com/2007/06/stella-youll-need-6mm-us-10-needles-and.html


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

dannyjack said:


> This pattern link looks very similar:
> 
> http://designsbyblackdog.blogspot.com/2007/06/stella-youll-need-6mm-us-10-needles-and.html


It does look similar - thanks. I do like the shawl-like collar in the OP's pix. However, there are enough items in my queue that I'm not going to be too bothered if we can' find the exact pattern (sweaters aren't jumping into the queue!!). However, I'm actually going to keep this one that you posted has there is a remote possibility that it might get done!


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

dgreen126 said:


> A group of knitters looking for this pattern. Any ideas??


I've been told there is a similar sweater in book
Greetings from Knit Cafe Hardcover  June 1, 2006
by Suzan Mischer (Author), Victoria Pearson (Photographer)
Just change the yarn?
Don't have book but can be seen on Amazon I think....


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Looks beautiful. Would like to knit one. Please keep me in the loop if there is a pattern available. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

dgreen126 said:


> A group of knitters looking for this pattern. Any ideas??


Again, using the right yarn and knitting plainly, it seems to have same shape. Perhaps?
http://www.skacelknitting.com/s.nl/sc.2/category.144225/.f


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

Toby's Mom said:


> I've been told there is a similar sweater in book Greetings from Knit Cafe Hardcover  June 1, 2006
> by Suzan Mischer (Author), Victoria Pearson (Photographer)
> Just change the yarn? Don't have book but can be seen on Amazon I think....


I think this is the pattern referred to here and it appears to be quite similar. One difference (easy to modify) is the ribbing on the sleeve cuffs.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/slouchy-cardigan


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Reetz said:


> I think this is the pattern referred to here and it appears to be quite similar. One difference (easy to modify) is the ribbing on the sleeve cuffs.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/slouchy-cardigan


You are right. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

I would like the pattern too!!


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

Better yet, the link here will take you to a listing of libraries that carry this book. 
http://www.worldcat.org/title/greetings-from-knit-cafe/oclc/61881161#borrow


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

I guess there will be lots of us watching. It's very pretty.


----------



## finntwin (Oct 23, 2011)

Don't know where to find the pattern...but if someone does, I am interested too...


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Toby's Mom said:


> I've been told there is a similar sweater in book
> Greetings from Knit Cafe Hardcover  June 1, 2006
> by Suzan Mischer (Author), Victoria Pearson (Photographer)
> Just change the yarn?
> Don't have book but can be seen on Amazon I think....


I should be able to pick a copy at my local library in a few days! Will keep you posted if it is there!!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Yep - Watching


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Bostonmama said:


> I like it, too. It looks very wearable. I don't really understand what to do with Pinterest. I look and I like stuff, but that's all. I'm not sure how to do anything else!


I don't ever look up patterns on Pinterest - that's for Ravelry or some of the other daily pattern sites. I use it to store patterns I like and there is a space next to the photo of the pattern to put in needle size, yarn wt and sometimes I add quantity of yarn needed. Saves me SO much time, as when I want a, say, cowl pattern, I go to my cowl board and click on the one I like best. I don't ever Pin anything that doesn't link to a pattern -but that's just the way I organize my boards.


----------



## sillytilly (Dec 8, 2012)

I checked with my local library. They do have this book and I have a hold for it when it returns. So check your library!!


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

dgreen126 said:


> A group of knitters looking for this pattern. Any ideas??


I found the pattern on Greetings from Knit Cafe by Suzan Mischer! Pattern is six pieces....los of sewing! Love the sleeves....


----------



## maggie.ames (Mar 26, 2013)

So do I...


----------



## BeckyD (Aug 11, 2014)

I found pictures of all 30 of the projects in Greetings From Knit Café on Ravelry. The slouchy cardigan is great, but I don't think it's the same one as the OP showed.

Here's the link: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/greetings-from-knit-cafe/patterns


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

Definitely not the same!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I would also like the pattern. Thanks.


----------

